# Terratypica



## ellroy (Feb 25, 2006)

While browsing through the terratypica database came across some great looking species.....

I have only posted links to the pages rather than the images which I obviously don't own.

Unknown Kenyan species: http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/185.html

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/196.html

Acanthops (Is this species ever seen in captivity?):

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/8.html http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/87.html http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/117.html

Antemna rapax:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/10.html

Brancsikia aeroplana (Check out the adult female!!):

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/53.html

Catasigerpes sp:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/192.html

Choeradodis:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/19.html

Hestiasula:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/2.html

Majanga:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/76.html

Just some highlights from an excellent mantis resource!

Alan


----------



## Ian (Feb 25, 2006)

I totally agree! What a fantastic database!

I do like the look of the Catasigerpes sp, very strange, never seen anything like them before....


----------



## ellroy (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, the germans certainly put the rest of us mantis keepers to shame.


----------



## Devils flower (Feb 25, 2006)

indeed, awesome pictures!

I wonder where you got the terra-typica link from :wink:


----------



## Techuser (Feb 25, 2006)

O_O

*drolling


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi guys. Here one post of some Peruvian species, Vates and Acanthops.

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...light=acanthops

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...ght=choeradodis

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...highlight=vates

Best regards.


----------



## Juergen (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello,

there are also pictures in the Terra-Typica-

Forum...

An example of a habitat of Deroplatys lobata:

http://www.terra-typica.ch/component/optio...atid,5/lang,de/

Pictures of my way to keep Idolomantis:

http://www.terra-typica.ch/component/optio...tart,0/lang,de/

Some pictures of animals you sometimes see in the forests of Malaysia:

http://www.terra-typica.ch/component/optio...atid,6/lang,de/

http://www.terra-typica.ch/component/optio...atid,5/lang,de/

They are screenshots, so please excuse the "quality"...

Regards,

Juergen


----------



## mrblue (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks alot for those links jeurgen! its a big shame i cannot read german very well (i know a little from school, but it is nowhere near fluent), as the terra typica forum seems like a great source of information. i will endeavour to sit down and try to wade through some of the threads now.


----------

